# Aery Breeders



## night-hawk (9 mo ago)

Hi,

Just joined the forum and looking for a miniature poodle puppy! I saw Puppies for sale posted new litter coming soon. In internal searching, I saw many people getting puppies from them and had very good experience, therefore I am thinking about getting one from them too. 

However I looked up the sire and dam's info on OFA, seems like they don't have many tests posted, esp the eye exams. Is that something I should be worried about?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Aery is a well-known and well-respected breeder. More than a few of their dogs are tested to or beyond CHIC certification level. The most current testing on OFA has just been completed this year. The last full CHIC testing was done prior to covid and lockdowns, so world events may have played a hand in the gaps. 

I would definitely have them on my contact list, and I'd ask them about the testing but only after having some first and maybe second conversations. Get to know them a bit and let them get to know you a bit. See if you make a positive connection first.


----------



## night-hawk (9 mo ago)

Thanks a lot for the quick response! 

I initially contacted them via the email on the website then called again to ask few more questions. I figured out it's not too nice to ask hey why you don't have these tests posted, lol, that's why I decided to seek for help on the forum first to see if I misunderstood/missed anything. 

Once I sent out enquiry email for the litter, they sent me back the contract immediately and said I can put down deposit now. After reading quite a bit stories about how that might be a bad thing, I am just curious that isn't it common to take years to get a puppy from this kind of really reputable breeders?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Eye exam clinics are often offered at dog shows, and of course Covid impacted all that. I would not worry. @Rose n Poos ' advice about getting to know the breeder a bit first is spot on.


----------



## night-hawk (9 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> @Rose n Poos ' advice about getting to know the breeder a bit first is spot on.


Thanks for reassuring. What should I know more about the breeders? I feel so far I only know try to verify if they are legit or not, but not sure what else.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

night-hawk said:


> What should I know more about the breeders?


I don't remember who recently described the relationship between a breeder and a new family but think dating, whether choosing a partner for yourself or a family member. (credit to Little Milo).

Do you agree on what's important, do you feel comfortable speaking with them, will you be happy to stay in contact (usually not frequent) for the life of your pup...things like these. 

Quality breeders like Aery are not doing this for their own living, far more they do it for the future of the breed. 



night-hawk said:


> Once I sent out enquiry email for the litter, they sent me back the contract immediately and said I can put down deposit now. After reading quite a bit stories about how that might be a bad thing, I am just curious that isn't it common to take years to get a puppy from this kind of really reputable breeders?


If this is for a deposit for a puppy in a currently planned litter, it's just good luck for you. We've seen folks wait for months and more, and others who just happen to be the right place at the right time. 

Are you going to be able to visit before placing the deposit? Will they refund your deposit if no suitable pup is born or apply the deposit to another litter? 

There's more than one way that breeders handle waitlists and deposits so just be sure this is a breeder you feel comfortable with and trust on a slightly personal level, especially if a visit first isn't possible.


----------



## night-hawk (9 mo ago)

Thank you all for the info! It's been super useful!

I got to talk w/ them again and asked about deposit + health tests. They told me if somehow I cannot get one from this litter, I will be put for the next one. As for health tests, all are done but they didn't post to OFA all the time. 


Aaaand I am going to get a puppy from them! Looking forward to the puppy and will post back to the forum when I get them. Super thrilled!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

night-hawk said:


> Thank you all for the info! It's been super useful!
> 
> I got to talk w/ them again and asked about deposit + health tests. They told me if somehow I cannot get one from this litter, I will be put for the next one. As for health tests, all are done but they didn't post to OFA all the time.
> 
> ...


Congratulations - what a great choice! You could hang out here in the meantime. You'll have a shopping list to assemble, after all 😊🐩.

And in the meantime, consider reading Ian Dunbar's Before and After You Get Your Puppy books, Jean Donaldson's Culture Clash, and Kidnapped From Planet Dog: Kidnapped From Planet Dog - Whole Dog Journal . All these are often recommended here, and will help get even an experienced dog owner up to date in lovely ways.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations! Looking forward to sharing in your journey! 

When do they anticipate you'll be seeing your pup?


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. I so look forward to pictures of your pup


----------



## night-hawk (9 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Congratulations! Looking forward to sharing in your journey!
> 
> When do they anticipate you'll be seeing your pup?



The little is expected at end of May, so maybe end of July?


----------



## night-hawk (9 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> Congratulations - what a great choice! You could hang out here in the meantime. You'll have a shopping list to assemble, after all 😊🐩.
> 
> And in the meantime, consider reading Ian Dunbar's Before and After You Get Your Puppy books, Jean Donaldson's Culture Clash, and Kidnapped From Planet Dog: Kidnapped From Planet Dog - Whole Dog Journal . All these are often recommended here, and will help get even an experienced dog owner up to date in lovely ways.



Thanks for the recommendation! Most of my dog experience came from when I was a kid and my parents got all the real work and I only got the fun of playing w/ them . 

Not just looking forward to having a companion pet, but also thrilled to learn and become a good dog owner!


----------



## NisuMom (5 mo ago)

night-hawk said:


> Thank you all for the info! It's been super useful!
> 
> I got to talk w/ them again and asked about deposit + health tests. They told me if somehow I cannot get one from this litter, I will be put for the next one. As for health tests, all are done but they didn't post to OFA all the time.
> 
> ...


Hi! I'm considering getting a puppy (there's one in the litter born 4 days ago that's not spoken for) from Aery. Can you tell me a little about your experience? How's your puppy? Did you pick him/her up? Would love to hear whatever you can share. Thanks!


----------



## rock55 (Aug 31, 2019)

NisuMom said:


> Hi! I'm considering getting a puppy (there's one in the litter born 4 days ago that's not spoken for) from Aery. Can you tell me a little about your experience? How's your puppy? Did you pick him/her up? Would love to hear whatever you can share. Thanks!


Hello, you can read about my experience in the Buyer Beware entitled post. I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Closing this thread, as the the disagreement is edging into personal vendetta territory.


----------

